# ulead mediastudio 6 > video im video



## edi (8. Juni 2003)

hi

weiß jemand wie ich mitm ulead mediastudio
im video ein 2. video abspielen kann (in nem kreis oder nem rechteck)...


thx a lot
cheers
edi


----------



## goela (9. Juni 2003)

Rechteckig! - Dies geht relativ einfach!
Du musst einfach auf Deine zweite Videosequenz den Videofilter "Begegungsverlauf" setzen. Dann kannst Du das Video im Video mit den Einstellungen an einer beliebigen Stelle und Grösse plazieren.

Wichtig ist natürlich, dass Du Zielposition sowie Zielgrösse auf die gleichen Werte setzt wie die Startposition und Startgrösse.

Wenn Du einen Kreis verwenden willst, dann musst Du sicherlich mit einer Maske arbeiten. Aber dazu kann ich dir im Moment keine Hilfe geben!


----------



## edi (9. Juni 2003)

wenn ich des mache
seh ich nurmehr des bild mitm moving path
und der hintergrund bleibt schwarz


cheers
edi


----------



## goela (9. Juni 2003)

Kannst Du Italienisch? Wenn nicht, auch egal!

Schau Dir mal folgenden Link an, dort ist es beschrieben (auf Italienisch aber mit Bilder), wie Du es machen muss!


----------

